# Hair Loss



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

My hair is falling out in fistfuls and I'm starting to get really thin spots where I can see my scalp. Has anyone else has this problem???


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I lost a ton of hair when I started Synthroid (after thyroid removal). The hair loss for me lasted probably 5 months. Fortunately, I have very thick hair, so it wasn't really noticeable.


----------

